# Oh deer me!



## Buckeyedude (Jun 29, 2022)

Schedule worked out that I could cook tonight!  So I've been wanting to do some venison style steak sandwiches! 
Griddled up some peppers and onion along with some of last night's unused raw deer burger.  Added rice at the end. 
Toasted the sub buns and smothered them with the venison  strips, rice, peppers and onions.  Topped off individually with everyone's favorite sauce!


----------



## indaswamp (Jun 29, 2022)

Nice! I like venison steak and cheese subs!


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 30, 2022)

BED, Good looking sammie !


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 30, 2022)

Cant go wrong with a sammich like that! Looks darn good.
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 30, 2022)

Looks delicious!
I’ll take one to go!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 30, 2022)

Looks Great, Dude!!
And for the first time I can remember, about 50 years, we are officially out of Venison in our Freezers.
Nice Job Dude!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 30, 2022)

Definitely would devour one of those! 

Ryan


----------



## SmokinGame (Jun 30, 2022)

Looks great! 

As I prepared some Philly cheesesteak sammies last night on the griddle, I was thinking if I could do the same with venison (ground or sliced). We have plenty still in the freezer and the season is fast approaching. You have shown it is definitely possible. 

Any special seasoning? SPG?  Saw this blend, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Buckeyedude (Jun 30, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Dude!!
> And for the first time I can remember, about 50 years, we are officially out of Venison in our Freezers.
> Nice Job Dude!
> Like.
> ...


Thank God we have never completely ran out of venison!  I have been fortunate enough to to fill one or multiple tags every year since I was in high school except for 2, maybe 3.  On top of that, I have some boys that enjoy the outdoors, hunting deer and eating meat lol!  So our freezers get stuffed pretty decent, plus I have an extra freezer just in case lol.
Thanks for the kind words and I hope you fill all your available tags this season!
Ps, check your messages, I sent you a chat awhile back.  Hope I did it right lol!


----------



## Buckeyedude (Jun 30, 2022)

SmokinGame said:


> Looks great!
> 
> As I prepared some Philly cheesesteak sammies last night on the griddle, I was thinking if I could do the same with venison (ground or sliced). We have plenty still in the freezer and the season is fast approaching. You have shown it is definitely possible.
> 
> ...


The majority of our "Phillies" are venison strips.  We cut up the majority of our harvested deer at home, so it's great to bag up what you want for griddle, smoking, ground, canned, sticks and grilling!  
As for seasoning, just olive oil and garlic salt on the meat.  The veggies got some butter, garlic salt and slap yo mama!  
For us, venison is a cheap alternative to beef, especially if you play with some and find what works for your cooking style! 
I do use more ingredients at times, but that's only if I can let the meat sit in it for awhile.  This meal was fast thawed and cooked pretty quick!


----------



## Colin1230 (Jun 30, 2022)

Oh yeah, I'd eat that!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 1, 2022)

Buckeyedude said:


> Thank God we have never completely ran out of venison!  I have been fortunate enough to to fill one or multiple tags every year since I was in high school except for 2, maybe 3.  On top of that, I have some boys that enjoy the outdoors, hunting deer and eating meat lol!  So our freezers get stuffed pretty decent, plus I have an extra freezer just in case lol.
> Thanks for the kind words and I hope you fill all your available tags this season!
> Ps, check your messages, I sent you a chat awhile back.  Hope I did it right lol!


We never had trouble getting as many deer as we could handle in PA.
The problem is now "CWD" Chronic Wasting Disease.
It keeps getting closer to our Hunting Counties, so we might be stopping.
I can't hunt any more due to health reasons, but this Deer disease crap may stop Bear Jr too.
I'll check my PMs, but if it was Chat, I probably never got it. I avoid chat.
I don't even know how to check Chat.

Bear

On Edit:  Buckeyedude,  I managed to find your chat to me & answered it.
Sorry I didn't get to it sooner, but since I don't use Chat, I didn't even know it was there. I like to use the "Conversation" thing on the top right. Just click on the envelope.
Bear


----------

